
Envoy, Ambassador and Istio: A Gzip Adventure - pluies
https://blog.florentdelannoy.com/blog/2019/envoy-ambassador-istio-gzip/
======
ptsneves
Interesting compromise from the github issue: "In other to reduce latency we
decided to compress and flush on each data frame. The downside is that it
degrades the compression ratio. The second option is to let gzip to compress
until the buffer gets full. I think we could make it configurable."

------
kenhwang
If I had to guess, it probably comes down to Go's gzip libraries being not as
mature as the optimized to death C-based ones in nginx/apache.

~~~
rdli
Envoy, the L7 proxy on which Ambassador is based, is written in C++.

------
Thorrez
It would have been interesting to benchmark Akamai's compression as well, to
see if they're using standard gzip or some special sauce.

~~~
pluies
Hey there, author here - good point, I’ll add Akamai! Long story short:
standard gzip results, in line with nginx / apache / gzip command-line.

